# when does the placenta take over?



## uglybetty (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi I'm 9 weeks with a slightly large yolk sac - 5.6mm. Am I right in thinking that the yolk sac decreases as the embryo grows - and that at around 9 weeks the yolk sac is no longer relevant? No one has mentioned to me that this might be a problem but on the internet it says that sacs over 5.6mm are indicative of poor outcome...

thanks
UB


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't read the internet   

Not sure what you are asking here but generally placenta is properly formed by end of week 8 and fully functioning by week 10, prior to this it is developing at the site of implantation. I don't know what the implications are re size of sac, suggest you discuss with consultant.

Try not to stress   and focus PMA on your wee bubs  

Maz x


----------

